# Alchemy problem in Logic



## Soundhound (Feb 18, 2019)

I get athis dialogue box when I load Alchemy on a track, wondering if anyone knows about this? The system, user and admin have read and write privileges. I've run first aid with disk utility on the internal hd but this still shows up.


----------



## TGV (Feb 19, 2019)

The folder itself is not enough: all files inside must have those permissions as well. Try "apply to enclosed items" (from the cog in the lower-left corner of the "Get Info" window).


----------



## Soundhound (Feb 19, 2019)

That did the trick, thanks!

I had updated to Mojave in the meantime, so unclear if that had an effect as well.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Mar 15, 2019)

I had the same problem during one of my macOS updates, but I forget if it was Mojave as I did three back-to-back upgrades over a three-day weekend last Thanksgiving.

Glad to hear you got it worked out. I am thrilled with the improvements that have been made in Alchemy since Apple bought it. Not so thrilled that I had to buy Logic and render tracks standalone to re-import to Digital Performer, but as these are historical tracks that I only need minor tweaks to improve while enhancing the settings in the Logic-captive edition of Alchemy, if I want to start writing new stuff with it then I'll have to do something like ReWire in real-time between Logic and DP.


----------



## TGV (Mar 16, 2019)

You can set up "virtual" midi and audio connections between DP and Logic, I think. In the Audio/MIDI Setup app, you can create virtual MIDI connections with the IAC driver. Hook one up to a track in DP, and to an Alchemy track in Logic, and you can write your track in DP. Sending audio back might require something like SoundFlower.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Mar 16, 2019)

Thanks -- that seems straightforward enough.


----------

